# What other brands of blush can fit into a mac blush palette?



## hannahfelicity (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello!

What other brands of blush can fit into a mac blush palette?

Thanks!


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 24, 2010)

milani, they are just a tad smaller


----------



## 27dots (Dec 3, 2010)

NYX blushes fit exactly


----------

